
Ask HN: Is there a crowdfunding site for technical books? - techspring
I&#x27;m interested in self publishing a programming book and&#x2F;or video courses. Is there a crowdfunding site focused on technical content? The few examples I&#x27;ve found on Kickstarter and Indiegogo don&#x27;t seem to have done very well. I assume it&#x27;s just not the right audience for that type of content.
======
mooreds
Leanpub is close to what you want. You can easily get started and charge your
earlier supporters less than later supporters, as the book gets closer to
completion.

I wrote a couple of blog posts about the process:
[http://www.mooreds.com/wordpress/archives/1339](http://www.mooreds.com/wordpress/archives/1339)

~~~
techspring
Thanks! Did you already have some audience to start with (i.e. blog readers,
Twitter followers, etc) or were you starting from scratch?

~~~
mooreds
I wrote a series of blog posts, was active on some newsgroups, and reached for
it to some influencers, but, no, I didn't have an audience. I think the
marketing post is linked in the post I mentioned, and that has some more
details.

